# Male or Female doctor for "private" issues?



## Nicholaas (Sep 17, 2013)

Basically I'm a boy, and I have this problem with my penis which is another story but It doesn't seem to be too serious. Anyway how do you feel about going to a doctor about a penis problem, would you be more comfortable with a male/female doctor or does it not bother you at all?
If you're a female too, what do you think?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I saw a female doctor for a similar concern once. The old fella acted like a frightened turtle during the check-up. :b I was relieved when it was over, but glad to have put my mind at ease.

If you are really nervous/embarrassed, you can always just go to a doctor you wont see again. Knowing that might make the experience easier for you?

BTW, if you've not been sexually active before, chances are whatever it is will be fine. Still, I'm sure it will be good to put your mind at ease.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't care. I've gone to female and make doctors for concerns regarding private issues. To me, they are just a doctor. One of the best doctors I've gone to was a female. She was more helpful, better, and understanding than the male doctors ( and the issue involved my private parts).

If you are more comfortable going to a male or female doctor, then go to that one.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I might be more comfortable with a male doctor, but it isn't too important. As long as he/she knows what he/she's doing.

Once, right before I was about to have surgery near the crotch area (long story), I had 2 female nurses who cleaned and shaved my junk in a private room. I kept thinking "_please don't get a boner, please don't get a boner, please right now's not the time, just try to concentrate on something totally unrelated_" hahaha :lol


----------



## Necroline (Jun 1, 2011)

I would think someone with SA would be too nervous to get a boner at the doctor's office.... I've had both Male and Female doctors for that and I didn't really care.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Necroline said:


> I would think someone with SA would be too nervous to get a boner at the doctor's office.... I've had both Male and Female doctors for that and I didn't really care.


The D knows no master... not even SA!


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

id be nervous with both. i've never actually had a woman doctor for anything like that so I really don't know. When guy doctors have done physicals i guess it was easier to kinda blank out and not think about it too much


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

For me I feel more comfortable with a female doctor when it comes to personal body stuff.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

VipFuj said:


> id be nervous with both. i've never actually had a woman doctor for anything like that so I really don't know. When guy doctors have done physicals i guess it was easier to kinda blank out and not think about it too much


I'm always super nervous during physicals. I'm afraid that of the potential pain, and I'm also afraid that I would accidentally get an random erection before hand, and it would be super awkward. This happens to me with both male and female doctor.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Zeppelin said:


> I'm always super nervous during physicals. I'm afraid that of the potential pain, and I'm also afraid that I would accidentally get an random erection before hand, and it would be super awkward. This happens to me with both male and female doctor.


Yea i worry about that too. Had a tmi story but dont feel like having it on the main forum haha (not a story of that happening). Think its a common worry but usually doesnt end up happening. Even if it did theyve seen it happen before, would be the only way to cope with it lol


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

AshleyAnn said:


> For me I feel more comfortable with a female doctor when it comes to personal body stuff.


Same. I only see female doctors for SA/mental health, too. Actually, anything except the most straightforward stuff (like recently when I injured my leg) I ask for a female doctor. I just feel so much more comfortable that way.

Personally I would have guessed that a male doctor would be better for penis-related issues seeing as he'd have more first-hand experience, but then I guess they've all had the same medical training so maybe that doesn't matter.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

What if your doctor is an attractive woman in her mid-30s? Thing could get awkward if I take my penis out in front of her.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

female.



arnie said:


> What if your doctor is an attractive woman in her mid-30s? Thing could get awkward if I take my penis out in front of her.


?

honestly, I would look forward to it...


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I wouldn't feel comfortable with a male doctor. I don't even feel comfortable with my current female doctor because she's a friend of the family, so I don't like going to see her for anything. Makes it tough.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't really care what gender my doctor is because they are there to help me get well.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

For a gynecologist I prefer female doctors. Everything else I don't really care.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Female cant even get a hair cut from a male am not homophobic but have h huge problem with touching men even family


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't have a preference.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

For private stuff I have yet to go, but I would go to a female, even though I know it doesn't matter. Doctors aren't looking at you in a sexual manner, to them you're a machine and they're figuring out how you function and if there are any errors that they can fix. It's not like they're in the break room going "Oh man, if not for that raging case of herpes, I would totally be hitting that vagina in there" Or like "The guy in exam room #2 has a penis that looks like a Mr. Burns finger puppet." Doctors are fascinated by the human body, and that's all they see when they're examining someone.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

My Gyno is male hahaha, but other doctors have seen stuff too.


----------



## Mania (Sep 17, 2013)

A female doctor. Yes, there is a sexual connotation because I don't like when men touch my genitals.


----------

